# iPad 3 : bouton Home capricieux



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
Depuis peu le bouton Home semble être moins réactif et ne répond parfois plus du tout.
Quelques brèves pressions légères lui permettent de fonctionner normalement un certain temps.
S'agit il d'un problème logiciel ou dois je contacter le support ?
Merci.


----------



## Lauange (21 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Ne tarde pas, contacte le service client. En attendant, active le geste multitâche dans le menu général. Cela te permettra de l'économiser.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Ne tarde pas, contacte le service client. En attendant, active le geste multitâche dans le menu général. Cela te permettra de l'économiser.



Ben il fonctionne à nouveau après une manipulation éteindre puis appui long sur Home.
Je pense que parfois doit y avoir des bugs logiciels.


----------

